
Scoop: A Glimpse into the NYTimes CMS - aaronbrethorst
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/17/scoop-a-glimpse-into-the-nytimes-cms/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
======
timrosenblatt
Good find. The background on how we got to this point is really interesting. I
think it's fascinating how use cases and the functionality evolve over time.

Really puts a stake in the heart of the idea of the magical unicorn visionary
product manager who automatically knows the right answer at all times. It's
more trial and error than people admit.

